# I am new to TS. Please Help!



## thompson4654 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can I split my lock off units with DAE and deposit two weeks? Is it similar to RCI? How does it work? Pros and Cons of DAE.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 23, 2012)

thompson4654 said:


> Can I split my lock off units with DAE and deposit two weeks? Is it similar to RCI? How does it work? Pros and Cons of DAE.



I'm not a DAE rep but this question has been sitting for over a week with no response.  I've been trading with them for years and I do know the answer to this because I've done it with them.

If I'm still not welcome to comment just delete my post.

Split your weeks at your resort and get confirmations for each of the two weeks.

Now you can deposit both weeks with DAE.

Depending on the size of your split units, you can get an even sized trade or if you trade up there is a $25 charge for each size you trade up.

Just make sure you deposit them far enough out so you don't get close to the 2 month limit.  Within 2 months you can't make a deposit.

You can call them first to make sure they will take the units you want to trade.  

There are some efficiencies that they won't take.


----------



## Ask DAE (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all, I just saw this posting and response. 

That is correct. We will take both a 1 bedroom and a lockoff unit as two separate deposits. In some cases, we may ask you for the 2 bedroom based on what we currently have requests for, but it would be your choice. We do charge a $50 fee per bedroom upgrade should you decide to exchange a 1 bedroom for a 2 bedroom (or studio to multiple bedroom). 

Thanks for the inquiry AND thanks for the answer.


----------



## carpaidiem (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi
We are another newbee to the whole thing of time share. So new  in fact we are still waiting for the return on our time share paperwork.
Well after all my waffle ? is it right we can pay DAI a fee of $50 to get an extra bedroom unit ect: Oh yea we are in Australia :
Hope I'm not making to much of a dill of myself PS our time share is a 2 bed & 2 bathroom villa.
Thanks mal


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 22, 2012)

carpaidiem said:


> Hi
> We are another newbee to the whole thing of time share. So new  in fact we are still waiting for the return on our time share paperwork.
> Well after all my waffle ? is it right we can pay DAI a fee of $50 to get an extra bedroom unit ect: Oh yea we are in Australia :
> Hope I'm not making to much of a dill of myself PS our time share is a 2 bed & 2 bathroom villa.
> Thanks mal



If you deposit your 2 BR with DAE and take an exchange of anything bigger than a 2 BR you will have to pay a size upgrade.  I believe it is $50 U.S. for each room size bigger.  I was hoping DAE would get in this discussion, I'm not sure if your rules in Australia are the same as here in the US.

The nice thing about DAE is that you will see all available inventory when you do a search.  If you see a bonus week you want, you do not have to give up one of your deposits, just pay the listed fee.


----------



## topmom101 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello all, I am also new to TUG and have read several posts about DAE.  I would like to look into their exchange/deposit policy.  I spend most of my vacation weeks in Aruba and St. Maarten.  Do they have much availability in the Caribbean? 

My 2nd question is: I own a 2-bedroom Marriott and it's always deposited as a lock-off (for a fee, of course), then when I exchange the units thru II there's another fee involved; would I save $$ if I used DAE instead of II? 

I am really getting disillusioned with II.  Please feel free to enlighten me.  I am learning as I go. Thank you.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 16, 2012)

topmom101 said:


> Hello all, I am also new to TUG and have read several posts about DAE.  I would like to look into their exchange/deposit policy.  I spend most of my vacation weeks in Aruba and St. Maarten.  Do they have much availability in the Caribbean?
> 
> My 2nd question is: I own a 2-bedroom Marriott and it's always deposited as a lock-off (for a fee, of course), then when I exchange the units thru II there's another fee involved; would I save $$ if I used DAE instead of II?
> 
> I am really getting disillusioned with II.  Please feel free to enlighten me.  I am learning as I go. Thank you.



While you are waiting for DAE to answer, you can go here to get a lot of info.

http://www.daelive.com/default.aspx

There is no trading power per se.  You probably won't find a lot of resorts with Marriott "quality."  If you split your unit and deposit them both, you will get 2 weeks back.  Once you deposit you will have 3 years to use the deposit.  

It is free to join or you can upgrade to gold advantage.  Exchange fees are lower than II. There is a fee for size upgrade if you take a unit larger than the one you deposit.

One thing I really like is that you can see all availability even before you join or deposit anything.

I hope this helps a little


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 24, 2012)

*From DAE*

Thanks for the inquiries and information! All the information going around on this thread is correct. We do not have a rating system and you can deposit lock offs as 2 units. We do charge a bedroom upgrade fee of $50 per bedroom per week. 

Remember, we also have the Prime Time Rewards program. This program rewards depositors for high value weeks. Take a look at our site (after log in) to see the list of areas for which we reward! 

Thanks again for the input. 

Happy Holidays to all the folks on TUG! 

By the way, we are ending the year with a bonus week special, all of our last minute weeks are $199 and Gold Advantage members are getting an extra 20% off of that!


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 24, 2012)

carpaidiem said:


> Hi
> We are another newbee to the whole thing of time share. So new  in fact we are still waiting for the return on our time share paperwork.
> Well after all my waffle ? is it right we can pay DAI a fee of $50 to get an extra bedroom unit ect: Oh yea we are in Australia :
> Hope I'm not making to much of a dill of myself PS our time share is a 2 bed & 2 bathroom villa.
> Thanks mal



The policies might be slightly different with the Australia office.  I know that there are some differences between the US and the UK, where I am a DAE member.


----------

